
What are YC founders made of? - plusbryan
http://blog.pairwise.com/2007/03/24/what-are-y-combinator-founders-made-of/
======
staunch
_"- Tend to have trouble empathizing with others."_

That's bad news:

 _"And so hackers, like painters, must have empathy to do really great work."_
\-- <http://www.paulgraham.com/hp.html>

